# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  آموزش نحوه مطالعه دروس کنکور توسط رتبه های برتر

## Araz

*آموزش نحوه مطالعه دروس مختلف کنکور به روش رتبه های برتر آزمون سراسری



*به همراه آموزش روشهای مختلف تست زنی + افزایش دقت + نحوه خلاصه نویسی و ...




  


*
بر روی مطالب موردنظرتون کلیک کنید*






روش مطالعه درس زبان و ادبیات فارسی + منابع پیشنهادیروش مطالعه درس عربی + منابع پیشنهادیروش مطالعه درس دین و زندگی + منابع پیشنهادیروش مطالعه درس زبان انگلیسی + منابع پیشنهادیروش مطالعه دروس دیفرانسیل و ریاضیات پایه + منابع پیشنهادیروش مطالعه دروس هندسه و گسسته + منابع پیشنهادیروش مطالعه درس فیزیک + منابع پیشنهادیروش مطالعه درس شیمی + منابع پیشنهادیاینطوری شد که ادبیات و عربی کنکور 92 رو 100 درصد زدمادبیات کنکور را چگونه بالای 90 بزنیمروش خواندن درس ادبیات فارسی توسط رتبه یک کنکور سراسری 88روش خواندن درس عربی توسط رتبه یک کنکور سراسری 88روش خواندن درس دین و زندگی و زبان انگلیسی توسط توسط رتبه یک کنکور سراسری 88روش خواندن درس حساب دیفرانسیل و انتگرال توسط رتبه یک کنکور سراسری 88روش خواندن درس هندسه توسط رتبه یک کنکور سراسری 88روش خواندن درس فیزیک توسط توسط رتبه یک کنکور سراسری 88 کنکورروش خواندن درس شیمی توسط توسط رتبه یک کنکور سراسری 88 کنکورشیوه مطالعه دروس تخصصی توسط رتبه 5 کنکور سراسری 89شیوه مطالعه دروس عمومی توسط رتبه 5 کنکور سراسری 89روش های مطالعه نفرات برتر کنکور سراسری 91 همه رشته هاپاسخ به پرسش های متداول پیرامون نحوه درس خواندن و تست زدنروش کاهش اشتباهات در تست زنی توسط رتبه یک کنکور سراسری 88چگونه زیست شناسی را برای کنکور 93 بخوانیمنحوه مطاله درس شیمینحوه مطالعه دین و زندگیچگونه دینی را 100 بزنید !شیوه پاسخگویی به سوالات ترجمه عربیچگونه زیر 100 شویم ؟شیوه‌ی تست‌زنی با تمام جزئیات توسط رتبه 5 کنکور سراسری 89دقت در تست زنیتست زنی به شیوه زمان دارروش های خلاصه برداری و نکته برداری همه دروس توسط رتبه 5 کنکور سراسری 89مقاله آموزشی فنون تست زنیتست زنی، خلاصه نویسی و دوره دروس تحلیلیتست زنی، خلاصه نویسی و دوره دروس توصیفیمقدمات بحث تست زنی ، دوره و خلاصه نویسیراهکارهاى کاهش اشتباهاین بار دیگه بی‌دقتی نمی‌کنم !چگونه د‌‌قت خود‌‌ را افزایش د‌‌هیم؟هفت توصیه برای کاهش بی‌دقتی در آزمونچگونه خلاصه‌نویسی کنیم؟واسه کنکور تستی بخونیم یا تشریحی ؟چگونه زیست شناسی بخوانیم و درصد بالایی کسب کنیمدوران طلایی نوروزروش جمع بندی درس هارتبه های برتر کنکور از تجربیات هفته آخر خود می گویند

----------


## setare1367

امیدوارم همه ی اونایی که مثل من واقعا زحمت کشیدن و از این مطالب مفید استفاده کردن ی روز بتونن رتبه ی برترو کسب کنن

----------


## Araz

دو مقاله زیر به لیست اضافه شد



اینطوری شد که ادبیات و عربی کنکور 92 رو 100 درصد زدمادبیات کنکور را چگونه بالای 90 بزنیم

----------


## نادر مهرآزما

> دو مقاله زیر به لیست اضافه شد
> 
> 
> 
> اینطوری شد که ادبیات و عربی کنکور 92 رو 100 درصد زدمادبیات کنکور را چگونه بالای 90 بزنیم


خیلی پست عالی و جامعی هست.ممنون.

فقط در 

اینطوری شد که ادبیات و عربی کنکور 92 رو 100 درصد زدم 
راجع به یه جزوه ای صحبت شده که ایشون قرار دادن برای دانلود ولی من لینکی برای دانلوش ندیدم میشه راهنماییم کنید.

*ادبیات فارسی:* *لغت* *و املا*
من خودم متن کتابو میخوندم.لغات ستاره دار،  شماره دار، لغات جدیدی که بلد نبودم و لغات مهم املایی رو تو یه جزوه(*همون  جزوه ای که 2-3 روز پیش گذاشتم واسه دانلود!)*

----------


## Araz

> خیلی پست عالی و جامعی هست.ممنون.
> 
> فقط در 
> 
> اینطوری شد که ادبیات و عربی کنکور 92 رو 100 درصد زدم 
> راجع به یه جزوه ای صحبت شده که ایشون قرار دادن برای دانلود ولی من لینکی برای دانلوش ندیدم میشه راهنماییم کنید.
> 
> *ادبیات فارسی:* *لغت* *و املا*
> من خودم متن کتابو میخوندم.لغات ستاره دار،  شماره دار، لغات جدیدی که بلد نبودم و لغات مهم املایی رو تو یه جزوه(*همون  جزوه ای که 2-3 روز پیش گذاشتم واسه دانلود!)*



جزوه دست نویس ادبیات من(مطابق با مباحث آزمون بعد قلمچی)

----------


## bahar155

سلام.لطفا کمکم کنیدددددددددددددددددددددد  دد.

بیشتر مباحثو بلدم ولی چون تست زیاد کار نکردم اشکالات و نکاتو نمیدونم کتاب دور دنیا در 8 ساعت (کنکورهای سال قبل رو)کمی تستاشو زدم حالا میخوام تست تمام درسها رو بزنم یه کتاب یا ازمونی پیشنهاد کنید تا بتونم روش تست بزنم تا مباحث فراموش شده و... دستم بیاد ..............لطفا کمک کنید :Yahoo (12):

----------


## sh.

عالي بود

----------


## hamed2357

بهترین راه برای موفقیت کنکوری ها استفاده از تجارب رتبه های برتر هست
باتشکر از مدیرکل

----------


## soghrat

بسیار کامل وجامع ومفیدهستش ممنون خیلی زیاد

----------


## Atiye a

سلام. یه سوال دارم دوستان
من از توی ادبیات فقط املا رو یکمی مشکل دارم. تازگی کتاب خیلی سبزو گرفتم واسش بعد سوالی که پیش اومده اینه که معنی همه کلماتی که خارج از کتاب آورده باید حفظ کرد؟!

----------


## Swallow

بهترین الگو ها ! 
ممنون !

----------


## shokoo

سلام
من دانشگاه زيست خوندم و حالا ميخام دوباره كنكور سراسري امتحان بدم براي داروسازي!! اما هيچ كدوم از مباحث فيزيك، رياضي، عربي و ادبيات و بسياري ديگر  :Yahoo (9):  اصلا يادم نيست! 
از حالا بخام برنامه ريزي كنم . بخونم ميتونم چيزي كه ميخام بيارم؟؟ 
كسي هست كه بخاد با هم هماهنگ كنيم و بخونيم؟؟

----------


## mahmoudmo

> سلام
> من دانشگاه زيست خوندم و حالا ميخام دوباره كنكور سراسري امتحان بدم براي داروسازي!! اما هيچ كدوم از مباحث فيزيك، رياضي، عربي و ادبيات و بسياري ديگر  اصلا يادم نيست! 
> از حالا بخام برنامه ريزي كنم . بخونم ميتونم چيزي كه ميخام بيارم؟؟ 
> كسي هست كه بخاد با هم هماهنگ كنيم و بخونيم؟؟


بله میرسی
به شرط اینکه سفت و سخت بچسبی به برنامه ریزیت و زمان مطالعه ات زیاد و البته با کیفیت بالا باشه

----------


## manodiabet

سلام
ممکنه حرفام ربطی به موضوع نداشته باشه
ولی می خوام اینو بگم که هر کسی زحمت کشید و تلاش کرد 
و به اون کار علاقه واقعی داشت موفق شد حالا هدف شما کسب قبولی توی کنکور
و راهیابی به بهترین دانشگاه ها از نظر علمی هست و هدف بالاتر همتون ساختن ایرانی آباد و آزاد
انشالله که همگی موفق باشین و به خواسته هاتون برسید

----------


## Faridmafi

سلام

----------


## last shot

> سلام
> من دانشگاه زيست خوندم و حالا ميخام دوباره كنكور سراسري امتحان بدم براي داروسازي!! اما هيچ كدوم از مباحث فيزيك، رياضي، عربي و ادبيات و بسياري ديگر  اصلا يادم نيست! 
> از حالا بخام برنامه ريزي كنم . بخونم ميتونم چيزي كه ميخام بيارم؟؟ 
> كسي هست كه بخاد با هم هماهنگ كنيم و بخونيم؟؟


خیلی کار سختی دارید خیلی :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (83):  چون اول منابع کمک آموزشی باید مشخص کنید و....... :Yahoo (113): 
بهتره منابع نظام جدید رو تهیه کنید وبخونید که اگر به کنکور 98 نرسیدید 99 رو داشته باشید هر سوالی هم دارید در انجمن پاسخ داده شده کافیه سرچ کنید.موفق باشید

----------


## indomitable

_آپ_

----------


## nazanin0_0

سلام دوستان برای لغات زبان فقط خوندن کتابچه شهاب اناری کفایت میکنه بنظر شما؟ چون وقت ندارم بشینم کتاب رو ریز به ریز ترجمه کنم

----------


## indomitable

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط نازنین ک ۸۲


سلام دوستان برای لغات زبان فقط خوندن کتابچه شهاب اناری کفایت میکنه بنظر شما؟ چون وقت ندارم بشینم کتاب رو ریز به ریز ترجمه کنم


لغات تصویری مهروماه به علاوه لغات تکمیلی مهروماه عالین.*

----------


## Iliad

سلام دوستان .
من امسال یازدهمم ولی اصل هیچی نحوه تستی خوندن و...بلد نیستم کلا ترسم از اینه که من تلاش میکنم ولی مسیر رو بلند نیستم یا راه رو اشتباه برم .اگه کسی هست بتونه کمکم کنه خیلی ممنون میشم

----------

